# Help with Female Attacking male



## claydoane (May 23, 2012)

Hello,
Looking to see if anyone has seen this before or has advise.

I have a bonded well used to be bonded pair they are about 7 yrs old and have been together for 6 of those seven. They have been having two clutches a year for the past two years and currently have two babies which are a month old. All seemed fine but recently my female has literally tried to kill the male several times. We initially thought he was sick and brought him to the vet because he was so taxed just trying to breath, vet said he wasn't going to make it actually recommended we put him down (dumb ***) but after spending the night in the house he was fine so that next evening we put him back in the Aviary first thing he did was rush to check on the babies then the female attacked him again. Now we have them separated but he seems bummed out and want to be with the babies.

I find all kinds of stuff on aggressive males but nothing on female behavior of this sort. Could it be hormones and maybe she's ready for the second clutch and he's not or something else. Just seems odd that these two who were in separable before now the female want to kill the male. 

with them separated the female is taking car of the babies fine but the poor dad seems to want to in there too and I cant put him in there or she attacks.

As far as cage size there should be no issue there either they are in an outside Aviary that is 6ft wide x 10ft long and has roof heights of 12 and 6 ft. 

I just don't know what her issue is. 


Any help/advise would be great


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Has anything in the environment changed recently? She may be freaked out about something. Honestly, there's really nothing you can do but separate them at this point and once the babies are weaned trying to reintroduce them. Tiels can have birdy divorces so that could be what's going on.


----------



## claydoane (May 23, 2012)

Nothing has changed just thought it odd to happen while they were nursing the babies. One came out of the nest box yesterday the second still in there. I will take the nest box down once the second one comes out and try to re introduce then, if not it will be in a month once they have weened. 


Thanks for the advise


----------

